
esr/open-adventure: Author-Permissioned Forward Port of Colossal Cave Adventure - lnguyen
https://gitlab.com/esr/open-adventure
======
mindcrime
I feel somewhat ashamed to admit that I still haven't finished Adventure. A
few times I've gotten to the (first?) maze section, and I always wind up
quitting there because I'm too lazy to sketch out a map and my memory isn't
good enough to do it all in my head. I keep telling myself that _one day_ I'll
take the time to get through it, but...

